

Bitcoin exchange Mt. Gox goes offline as insolvency rumors swirl - rukshn
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/02/25/mt-gox-goes-offline-insolvency-rumors-swirl/?utm_campaign=social%20media&utm_source=Twitter&awesm=tnw.to_a3Oba&utm_medium=Spreadus

======
newbrict
A good summary of the front page of HN right now...

~~~
ChuckMcM
It would not be the first time a bunch of data points showed up on HN only to
have someone on the staff of a popular newsblogazine throw it up as "breaking
news" to grab some pages views from the folks who don't follow HN well into
the evening ... ([http://www.jonrussell.me/post/35487064154/the-value-of-
hacke...](http://www.jonrussell.me/post/35487064154/the-value-of-hacker-news-
for-tech-media)) Jon wrote the Gox piece too.

